# My little ones :)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's my 4 cuties and the babies we have atm 

Mr. Jinks









Pixie (she's the one with babies)









Dixie (should be expecting babies now)









And Kali









Pixie's 8 babies (11 days old)









Enjoy!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Loving Pixie, Kali and the little 'uns


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Those bubs are gorgeous! and the others too


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awwww, lovely! loving the little babies too, such fabbie coloures!

vi xx


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww the pups


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww loving the colours on the pups, theyre so pretty!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the little female i'm keeping :love1

I named her Bianca which means white (though she does have 3 tiny spots on her bum) 



















Isn't she just the sweetest little girl :love1


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She is soooooo pretty


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww shes nice. Is that a kink in her tail or is it just how shes sitting...?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> Aww shes nice. Is that a kink in her tail or is it just how shes sitting...?


That is just her position at the pic 

None of my mice have kinked tails


----------

